# Found dogs



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bumping up for any ideas....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What is going on now? I hope your cat had all necessary vacinations. You should have washed your scratch and covered it with anticipetic and put a bandaide on it. If you did, you should be ok. My older Golden came with a tatoo and I had him microchiped. He also has a collar with his name on it and also a phone number. I hope this dog is ok. If you leave a dog in a car overnight, the dog could freeze to death. You could bring this Golden into your house and seperate this innocent child in a seperate room from your other pets. Leave food, fresh water and toys. Good luck.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What about a vet clinic? Would they be willing to hold them for you for a few hours or a friend?


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not really any ideas...sounds like to create a kind of kennel in your dad's shop is the best you can do.

I feel your pain (would be the same if it happened to me) - But thank you - THANK YOU - for taking care of them!!!!

Heike


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any updates???


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

No updates. 

I did treat my hand, but I still will be going to the doctor...I don't want to take risks on infection. The cat is vaccinated for rabies but there are loads of horrible bacteria in their claws/mouths. 

I wouldnt leave the dogs in the car at night this time of year, they stayed there for the afternoon (....and were fine, it wasn't that cold). They're contained in the shop now. There isn't anywhere I can safely put them in the house without stressing my dogs out. Plus I have no extra crates, they're all on loan to clients.... (won't do THAT again. I didn't use the crate for a YEAR... .. and now that it's gone....). Then again, these dogs are both BIG and would need BIG crates. 

Vet clinics are not happy to take lost dogs for the most part...all got VERY cold when I called ... "I found two loose dogs" and some started on me right away before I could get to the "And I want you to know in case the owner calls..." Boarding kennels won't take them without vaccination records. All our dog friends have dogs that are more stressy/reactive/aggressive than mine. 

We'll be visiting/calling more vets tomorrow, getting an add in the paper, going door to door on two more streets and putting up more signs... (...how do I attach poster board to other things? WIthout the paper tearing? Is it illegal to put it on phone poles?)... no idea what to do, my best idea was election type signs, but the ground is too hard and the snow too shallow.....

When I called my dad to ask about containing the dogs in his building he was not so happy....and absolutely did not understand why I couldn't NOT help them. But pretty quickly he was okay with it. He acts like he doesn't like animals... but Ive seen him petting the cats and playing with my dogs enough to know better! 

Hopefully we'll find the owners tomorrow...the dogs haven't been gone long, the burrs were recently in the hair (not super matted yet) and the dogs are FAT.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you borrow crates from the shelter?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reddogs*

REDDOGS

THANK God for people like you that take these dogs in!!

Did you look on Craigslist for your area in Lost and Found, Pets, and All Community?
Where in Ohio are you?
Also, look on Petfinder, in Lost Dogs for Ohio.
http://www.petfinder.com/classified...i?state=OH&order=created+DESC&keyword=&type=L
and post them in Found Dogs on Petfinder
http://www.petfinder.com/classified...i?state=OH&order=created+DESC&keyword=&type=F
It would be good to post them on FidoFinder, too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for watching over these dogs. Any word from their owner(s) yet?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing yet... I'm working for a few more hours and then will be off to do more contacting of people and rescue groups. 

I'll see about borrowing crates today.... (and baths. Did I mention these guys STINK?)! I had been thankful the dogs were quiet. But apparently they were not quiet last night and distrubed the neighbors... a

Thanks for checking in...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

List of lost dogs in OH:

Ohio Pet Lost & Found Dogs, Cats, Parrots, Cockatiels, Ferrets, OH


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What part of Ohio are you in? Did you find enough crates? Thanks for doing this for them. I hope that you find the owners and they appreciate all you have done for them. I wonder if it's the same owner???


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We couldnt get crates from the shelter, they dont have any of the right sized ones at the facility.

I did find the owner.... but turned out to be someone else with a lab and a golden...their dogs were safe at home! So...the REAL owners are still not found. 

We're in central Ohio. Thanks for the additional lost pet sites, we'll be checking those and adding these guys.

They're definitely from the same family, they play and interact in a way that shos they know each other quite well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedDogs*

RedDogs

I was going to look on Craigslist in Lost and Found, Pets, and all Community, but need the city in Ohio.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I posted/checked Columbus as thats the nearest


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Arg, I wish you lived near me, I have 4 crates sitting in my garage that you could have borrowed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you find the owners SOON and they they are exceedingly grateful for all your hard work to find them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedDogs*

RedDogs

Would you please describe the two dogs in detail-guess on age, collar, distinguishing features.

I'm doing a Google Search.

Here is something to look at too:
LostandFoundNow! : Ohio


I did a search on FidoFinder using zip code 43085-
Here are a couple of PAGES of dogs lost:
http://www.fidofinder.com/lost-dogs...iradius=150&expired=1&submit.x=32&submit.y=22


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, I had actually come across those before. I bookmarked them to keep checking.

I am not going to post a detailed description or pics as I want to have features the owner can describe when s/he calls. 

The golden is probably 12-15 months old and a very very big boy. The lab mix is probably 2-3 yo and SO social!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you for trying to help out these lost pups. If I were the owner I would be so appreciative that someone cared enough to go to such efforts!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Does the rescue you work with have a list of foster homes? Anyone else that would take them in until the owner is found?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

All our fosters are full. Some have multiples. I've contacted golden rescue and they''ll likely take the golden, but I don't know how long to wait before letting him go with them... It's only been a day and a half. But I'm not sure what else to be doing to get these guys home. 

I know rescues all over are struggling and have been for quite a while...but it's just been so awful lately. We found another pair of strays a few weeks ago, again, easy keeping healthy dogs. No owners to be found. A puppy in a snowbank. And then all the usual owner surrender calls, etc. We have dogs who are young, healthy, friendly, cute, and have a ton of tricks. And they just don't get adopted. Days like this make me just want to move away to a place where it's easier to get dogs into homes!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's really great of you to help them. Your city probably has a stray hold period you have to keep them for, before you can turn them over to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RedDogs*

RedDogs

What rescue do you work with and what city in Ohio are you in.

I will do a google search
Golden Ret. young male and Lab Retriever lost in ____, Ohio and see what comes up.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought I was silly and paranoid for not posting pictures or more details....

But late last night I got a creepy call (only answered because I thought it was a friend updating me about something at her work) from someone wanting me to bring "his" dogs to him right away. He gave a name and a supposed place of work but I didn't think to get a number. When I asked him to describe the dogs, he said what I'd posted online (lab mix and a golden, adults). And when I poked further, his descriptions were completely incorrect (colors of collars, markings, etc)...eventually I "Thanks" and hung up.... 

So....anyone with lost dogs....watch out for scary people!! Is this something I should report to the police? His supposed place of work (a university)?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How creepy!! I dunno if I would report it. Did he leave a phone number? address? I doubt he really works where he said he does. I really hope you find the owners soon.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it was very wise for you to hold back some identifying information. I hope this is the last of your scary phone calls. It is a shame someone like you doing a good deed ends up with someone trying to take advantage of them.
Hoping the pups find their real owner soon.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I live in Lancaster, Ohio. We have an XL dog crate that you can borrow for as long as you need. You can PM me if you'd like it and we can arrange to meet. Thank you for taking the dogs in!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You did a wise thing holding back some information. When Bailey went missing for 15 days and my niece posted him being lost on all of the online sites, she too was contacted by a few "strange" people.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good idea on keeping back information. That is how I was able to find out info from the woman that lost her golden. She could tell me the color of the collar and description of the long legs like a deer her dog had. And his spot on his tongue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow.... now I see why some people on Craigslist refuse to put pictures or even decent descriptions of dogs they've found. I always found that frustrating, but eek. 

I wonder if the person who called you was one of those brokers who flip dogs? They adopt and pick up free dogs or puppies and then turn around and offer the dog for a fee....


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Megora said:


> I wonder if the person who called you was one of those brokers who flip dogs? They adopt and pick up free dogs or puppies and then turn around and offer the dog for a fee....


I was thinking more like murder....as he wanted me to bring the dog to a relatively deserted place at midnight!

When I first prompted for info he told me the breeds an that they had black noses and brown eyes.... I prompted for more and got features that were definitely not true. 

Thankfully, hes not called back.... but I was uneasy for quite a while after that!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> I was thinking more like murder....as he wanted me to bring the dog to a relatively deserted place at midnight!
> 
> When I first prompted for info he told me the breeds an that they had black noses and brown eyes.... I prompted for more and got features that were definitely not true.
> 
> Thankfully, hes not called back.... but I was uneasy for quite a while after that!!


*That does sound scary.*

Any news yet?

Again, thank you for taking care of those 2 fellows.....

Heike


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't see this thread earlier. No owners calling you yet? Are the dogs still at your dads shop? 

I wonder how they got to your place.. have you tried walking around your neighbourhood with them and letting them lead the way?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Aww hoping for these two guys to get home :[ I wonder if maybe they were abandoned.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

No news, dogs are alternating between the shop and with me. Not so great about being contained. Rescue has b een contacted and hopefully will take the golden, I'm not sure what to do with the other guy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well at least they're safe. Maybe a lab rescue?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll try it but he's likely not labby enough.


----------

